# Radioamatierisms >  baloni

## next

Shodien baloni ieshot gaisaa.
Kaapeec te zinju nav?

----------


## Didzis

Lūdzu, te ir informācija http://www.freefm.lv/forum/viewthrea...4293#post_4293  Tai lapā kautkā vairāk balonu fani tusē. Ziņas no pašiem balona laidējiem tikai vakar vēlu vakarā parādijās.

----------


## next

Paldies   .

----------


## JDat

> Kaapeec te zinju nav?


 Tāpēc ka auKsti godājamais next neko neziņo!

----------


## Didzis

Pagaidām Ventspilī neka snenotiek. Zēni risina tehniskas problēmas.

----------

